# Baby Donkey



## crackerjackjack (Jun 5, 2008)

Our little Cadi has such a long thick coat. It has been so hot and humid here, should we shave her for the summer to keep her cooler?


----------



## minimule (Jun 7, 2008)

If she is still with her momma, don't shave her. I've heard several breeders say that the jenny will disown the foal because it is different. You might be able to do a partial clip, like her neck and belly to help relieve some of the heat.

If she is weaned, by all means....shave the little thing!


----------

